# Photo Philosophy



## slavetoabunny (Jun 3, 2009)

I've always been the person that tries and line upthe perfect shot and then misses it. My husband tells me that I should just shoot, shoot, shoot, and then just shoot some more. He says that out of 100 pictures, you will get one "wow" shot. I tried his advise tonight and got my very first binky picture (Snowball). Not a great one, but it was a binky.

What camp are you in? Wait for the perfect shot or just keep pressing the button?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 3, 2009)

Digital is cheap, so taking many pictures can help in some situations. Some times you get lucky and catch a tongue or the big binky.

As you get better, you learn to anticipate the shot so you don't need to delete the pictures later. Many times when I shoot multiple pictures, I find the first one is the best anyways.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 3, 2009)

I always take pictures until I get the one I'm looking for. I'll delete most of the other ones if they're not the one I want, unless they're equally as good. 

Emily


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm a massive photo taker. I have been trying to delete more on the camera before downloading them, though.  Love digital!!!!


----------



## MikeScone (Jun 3, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> What camp are you in? Wait for the perfect shot or just keep pressing the button?


Wait for the perfect shot, for me. It gets easier with practice, of course, and I've been into photography for 45 years or so. That's not to say I don't take "insurance shots", or vary angles or exposure or whatnot, but I try to take each shot at the right moment. 

Of course, with the maddening shutter lag of most point-n-shoots you can't tell when the thing's going to fire, so you have no choice but to shoot lots of pictures in hopes of getting one good one. The better the camera, the less lag - DSLR's like my Nikon D300 have little to none, so you can wait for the right moment and be pretty sure you'll get it. 

There are tricks to limit the shutter lag, if your camera allows them - manual pre-focus and locking exposure make a big difference. As you learn the camera you can often anticipate the lag and shoot just before the perfect point - but moving up to even the least expensive DSLR will make a huge difference in the quality of pictures.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 3, 2009)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> the less lag - DSLR's like my Nikon D300 have little to none, so you can wait for the right moment and be pretty sure you'll get it.



That makes you, Elf Mommy, and me with the D300. 

What did you do with your S3Pro?


----------



## MikeScone (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> What did you do with your S3Pro?


I'm using it in the office with an extra 19-35mm lens I had, to take pictures of inventions and trademark samples, and to take pictures at weekly Rotary meetings. It still works fine, but I think the D300 is even better.


----------



## BSAR (Jun 4, 2009)

I like taking lots of pics too! But I alwasy delete the worst ones that way I have the best. I am getting a new digital camera tomorrow and I can't wait!


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 4, 2009)

I do both....I wait for shots and sometimes I will just shoot like there is no tomorrow. I really have to shoot a lot with the rats, as they move so fast. 

It definitely helps having my xsi...I get great shots.


----------



## hartleybun (Jun 4, 2009)

i was one of those people who used to wait for the right moment - and then my husband got me a digital camera i do sit and delete the shots that are out of focus etc once i've gotten them onto the computer. the times i get the lawn or the tip of a paw:rollseyes


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 4, 2009)

undergunfire wrote:


> I do both....I wait for shots and sometimes I will just shoot like there is no tomorrow. I really have to shoot a lot with the rats, as they move so fast.
> 
> It definitely helps having my xsi...I get great shots.



That's me.


----------



## Stardust (Jun 4, 2009)

Usually I just anticipate when something is going to happen,but if you want some good binky shots I think your best bet is taking many pictures ^_- It's hard to anticipate something as sudden as a binky >.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 4, 2009)

I tried the trigger happy approach last night and got some really nice pictures. I did delete more than I kept.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 4, 2009)

soooooooo...where are the photos?


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jun 4, 2009)

I take as many photos as I can. If you anticipate too much or focus too hard on getting one shot you can miss a lot of happy accidents or any other cool photography moments that are going on around you. If I get to focused on getting one specific shot I get super frustrated when I can't get exactly what I wanted and then I feel like I didn't get enough 'good' pictures.


----------

